
Tesla: the roadmap to domination - andrewtbham
https://medium.com/@andrewt3000/the-2-reasons-tesla-will-be-number-1-bab788ef215e#.yy1id7i5h
======
11thEarlOfMar
“we may be witnessing an interplay of technology, industrial strategy, and
capital not unlike Cornelius Vanderbilt and the railroads, or Thomas Edison
and electrical distribution.”

Hey, how could he leave out John D. Rockefeller?

